

Introducing CFSSL – CloudFlare's PKI toolkit - rdl
http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cfssl

======
pbreit
Anyone want to summarize for this novice what this means for me, if anything?
Do I still need to go out and buy a cert?

~~~
rdl
Yes. This is just a tool which makes working with certs a lot easier.

CloudFlare has publicly announced it will have free certs for customers by the
end of 2014; it's one of the projects I'm most excited about. It's actually
pretty difficult to do at scale, so CFSSL is one of the tools we're going to
use.

------
jgrahamc
There's a lot of detail about this in the related blog post:
[http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-
cfssl](http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cfssl)

~~~
dang
Yes. Sorry, John—and to everyone else affected by our bug this morning. If
anyone has concerns about a specific post, please email hn@ycombinator.com.

I'll change the url of the current item to the blog post. Two better solutions
that we don't support yet would be either to (a) reset the clock on the
earlier post, which has the discussion [1], or (b) merge that thread into this
one. As it turns out, we are working on both of these (unrelated to the bug).

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014826)

~~~
rdl
Thank you!

Really excited about these new features. It's great to see HN working on tools
like that, given how great the site is.

------
majke
For the record: this is previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014826)

~~~
shrikant
Any idea why the previous submission of this was [dead]ed?

~~~
randallsquared
Front page had ranking problems that autokilled some stuff:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015140)

------
fiatjaf
PKI is a bad thing, right?

